# So dissatisfied with Meteor and tried moving to Tesco ... should be simple?



## Setanta12 (25 Oct 2012)

After months of dissatisfaction (and in solidarity with Mrs. Kildavin - badly treated by Meteor), I opted to move to Tesco.

Tesco's package is roughly all-in for EUR35pcm.

So ... how to move. Got my sim-card pack from Tesco and went to install. Problem. Phone requires an Unlock-code which I established is not the EIM/PUK/old or new numbers, so I rang Tesco.

Tesco were helpful but said that I must have gotten the phone with a built-in contract from Meteor, in which case I had to go back to Meteor. 

I rang the four-digit Meteor helpline.  After listening to options, chose that one most suitable for me - the automated voice gave me another (low-call) number to ring - - - where I was given the exact same menu! Picking the same option this time, I was this time in a queue for a caseworker.

He told me that as I was out of contract I could move. But that there was a 30-day cancellation period.  I disagreed saying that the Meteor caseworkers who I'd rang about 14-days previously said there was no such period, that the new provider (in this case Tesco) would undertake the formalities for me. I said I was moving anyway so asked to be put through to the cancellation team.  

So he put me through to the cancellation team - they told me that they had to get in touch with Samsung for them to forward a code onto Meteor who would then in turn forward the code onto me!

Unbelievable!  I have never heard of this before anywhere, even from the previous Meteor case-workers (where I'd been cut-off twice before getting to talk to someone).  Unbelievable.

Did I mention that Meteor thinks it could take Samsung about 7-10 working days to get back to them!?

Unbelievable. 

Is there a way to short-circuit this process?  Effectively I will be three weeks longer with Meteor than I want - in fact the longer the delay, the more revenue they earn from me ... ...


----------



## vandriver (25 Oct 2012)

With every contract I've ever been on,when you go out of contact,you are automatically put on a rolling 30 day contract.I'm sure Meteor is no different.
As for getting an unlock code,you can pay for one online,or go to a phone unlocking shop.But seeing as you have to give 30 days paid notice,I'd wait for Meteor to get back to you.


----------



## Setanta12 (25 Oct 2012)

Thanks. Will check out a shop.  I'd specifically asked Meteor about two weeks ago this very question re notice  - and they said no notice required!

(Actually, I've found Meteor staff to be surprisingly ignorant of their own company, policies and procedures this past two weeks - this is not to mention Mrs. Kildavin's more serious problems)


----------



## Setanta12 (6 Nov 2012)

*Update*

Emailed/PM'ed helpline people via Meteor website.  No record of previous chat.  Apparently, according to the caseworker, could be because they have a new department to deal with these type queries !

Got number of department to ring - apparently open until 7pm.  Its 19.01 and I've been on hold 16minutes ... .... 

I moved, not for value but because I was so fed-up of treatment like this.

Shambolic.  

(So annoyed I'm going to post my experiences up on every fora I contribute to ...)


----------



## Setanta12 (6 Nov 2012)

On hold 30 minutes now.


----------



## Setanta12 (6 Nov 2012)

Gave up after 40 minutes.  Will try again tomorrow. (And post experience here)

If any Meteor people are out there - some people do move because of appalling customer service.


----------



## WindUp (6 Nov 2012)

Try posting here maybe?

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1558


----------



## pudds (6 Nov 2012)

oh I feel your pain

You could have a go at unlocking it yourself for about €7 using this site, they usually give video demonstration of what to do, but you have to follow instructions carefully.

I did it once successfully, so if *I* could do it anyone can.  Check if they cover your model.

http://www.fastgsm.com/en


----------



## Setanta12 (7 Nov 2012)

Ringing Meteor - on hold now 5minutes.


----------



## Setanta12 (7 Nov 2012)

Had to hang up but I rang again.  This time on hold for 15 minutes.


----------



## Setanta12 (7 Nov 2012)

I have a serious problem paying for something which should be free, part of the service.

Anyway while on hold the last time, I was communicating via an IM service  with Meteor - the caseworker there advised me to try ringing 1905.

So after 17 minutes waiting/on hold I did; after another series of menu options, I find myself back in the same queue .....

*aaarrrrggghhh* (I refuse to give in ...)(I'm also reluctant to give creditcard details over the internet to people who break codes ...)


----------



## joeysully (7 Nov 2012)

I rang them just the other night! 
I have the phone over a year and they gave me the unlocking code straight away. turns out it was '*00000000*' 

this was for a Samsung Wave GT8500. Perhaps your is the same phone?


----------



## joeysully (7 Nov 2012)

Ring 1905 and press 0 - it will get you through to customer care without having to go through all the menu options!


----------



## Setanta12 (7 Nov 2012)

Finally!  After 15minutes queueing this tiome, i got through.  The business end of the call lasted 2minutes!

(We'd tried 00000000 - didn't work; mine was different)


----------



## reddanmm (7 Nov 2012)

Try ringing 1905 and then 9 worked for me Tuesday night


----------



## Setanta12 (7 Nov 2012)

Oh no! I had thought this saga was over.

The number provided didn't work.  After trying/being coached through all sorts of unlocking-codes/methods, the guy gave up saying I had to drop into my local shop to fix it.

I suspected he thought I wasn't following instructions etc but anyway jumped into car to race down to local shop (after paying for car parking).

Shop guy told me he didn't know how to help - that if he could, Meteor policy was that he wasn't to. So I was given a shop-phone to speak to the guys who I had been on hold for yesterday and this morning.

They couldn't help.  They went to put me through to the special department mentioned above except this department are off-line/off-duty between hours 12-3pm and could I call back then !

I erupted. Demanded to speak to manager. Finally, got speaking to manager. She could do nothing.  

I have to wait until 3pm.


----------



## Setanta12 (7 Nov 2012)

I got another unlock number at 3.20.

Could only try it now.

Doesn't work.  Stay away from Meteor.

(Incidentally Meteor texted my partner advising of non-payment of direct debit.  We switched banks, advising Meteor two weeks ago - and money has left new account)

Stay away from Meteor.


----------



## Setanta12 (7 Nov 2012)

Spoke to another Meteor agent.   Practically ended up in a shouting-match with him.  Telling me he gets the same treatment from his own provider - that I'm out of contract and what do I expect from a phone older than a year etc etc, that (unbelievably) I was a happy customer to now ... ... !

Gave as good as I got.  Seems like I have to pay to send in my phone by registered post into their office. 

Its enough to make me almost regret leaving Meteor!


----------



## Setanta12 (8 Nov 2012)

Final update !

After three - yes, three! - codes from Meteor to unlock their phone and finally their suggestion that I send my phone away by registered post to be 'repaired', I went to one of those dodgy corner shops selling mobile phone paraphernalia.

They unlocked after about 10 minutes for EUR20.  I pointed out the three numbers I'd been given - the guy said none of the numbers was the correct number!

Am finished with Meteor - thank gawd!


----------

